# Potty Training from Outdoors to INDOORS



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#4169E1">I cannot believe I'm actually ASKING this ... How difficult would it be to train London to potty indoors on pads/litter box from being outdoor trained since the day we got her? She has had her fair share of accidents inside, but they have always been our fault of course for not taking her out soon enough or watching her cues. She is 1.5 years old now and I feel like she is SO reliable going potty outdoors as long as she gets to go every 4hrs or so...she will run to the door when we ask "Do you need to go potty?" if she indeed has to go, or she will go stand by the back door and wait.

I like her being outdoor trained for the simple fact that I can smell even the slightest amount of urine/poop if it's indoors...but the convenience would be NICE to say the least. I tried a washable pad for one day, and it absorbed great, etc, but I COULD smell it, a little...but I HAAAAATE taking her out in the pouring rain or snow! Her legs get all wet and I have to towel dry her feet off, etc. Plus, I was thinking about what we would do if we ever stayed at a pet-friendly hotel...where would she go potty?

I was looking at the washable pads or the crystal kitty litter w/ a bin (but a large bin).

We're also getting our little boy puppy either Sunday or Monday...and his breeder said he is going to the pads on his own (of course he's only 13wks old so I know I can't expect much lol). Would him being pad trained help London train herself? ...Kind of like marking over his pee pees?

I really need honest, expert opinions...I don't want to do both, ie: London outdoors & Baby Boy indoors. If I don't indoor train her, then I will outdoor train him as well.

Thanks in advance!
Lisa</span>*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh, and London sometimes eats her poo if she does have a poo accident inside :yucky: but I am a housewife so I'm home and would be able to clean up right away. Does this make it even harder? lol *


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are very few dogs that are extremely difficult to get to go on a pee pad (I own one LOL). I think it is a good idea to have her only go indoors until she is very consistent. I like to have pee pads in a place where I can take my dog on a leash or a small penned off area (I do 2 x 4 covered with pads). I do the throw away pads from Sam's Club. You can get a diaper pail to keep smell down (that's what I did when I lived in a little apartment).

You may have a dog that holds out the first few times. Just keep back in the crate for 20 minutes, potty break for a few minutes. Repeat, repeat, repeat. They eventually go.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

We moved when Calista was a year old. I moved from ground level with a cement bricked in patio to a 2nd floor with a deck. She had been outdoor trained only previous to the move. I did teach her to go on the pads but it wasn't easy breezy she understandably resisted at first. The hardest part was getting her to go in a segregated piddle pad area as opposed to the more openness of the great outdoors. It can be done but expect some off the edge of the paper incidents for awhile. Whichever route you go the new puppy will watch and follow in the footsteps so to speak of London so yes they should probably both end up pottying in the same manner be it piddle papers, washable pads or outdoors. If you opt for the indoors I suggest a large padded area and gradually work it down to less pads once they both get it down pat.


----------

